# gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?



## Layo (30. Juni 2008)

Hallöle,

eine Freund von mir hat in Norwegen gearbeitet und ist gestern mit dem Auto zurück gefahren. In einer Styroporkiste hat er mir gefrorenen Fisch mitgebracht. Der Fisch war ca. 2 1/2 Tage in der Box und war schon leicht angetaut als er hier angekommen ist. Aussen waren die Fische schon weich aber innen noch etwas gefroren|kopfkrat...Ich hab jetzt alles in der Truhe liegen und hoffe, dass man den Fisch nach dem auftauen noch geniessen kann...was meint Ihr?...alles noch im grünen Bereich?

Viele Grüße

Layo


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?*

Alles locker im grünen Bereich.
Im Handel darf "frischer Fisch" als frisch verkauft werden, wenn er aufdem Kutter nicht länger als 10 Tage auf dem Eis lag (nicht gefroren!!)..
Da ist euer Fisch allemal besser!


----------



## J-son (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?*

Das ist doch mal ein Wort!
Hab' letztes Jahr einen Hecht weggeworfen, weil wir einen 10stündigen Stromausfall hatten, der natürlich auch die Kühltruhe betraf...hätte ich mir demnach auch schenken können, oder?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Dxlfxn (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?*

Ja, hättest du!
Ist so wie Thomas sagt. Es gibt keine Probleme. Ich hatte im letzten Jahr auch einen kleinen Unfall. Ich hatte 20 Kilo kalt geräucherte Lachse und Forellen in der Truhe ( gefangen, eingefroren,aufgetaut,geräuchert,vacuumiert) und die Truhe wurde irrtümlich abgeschaltet. Die vacuumierten Filets waren sämtlich angetaut (man konnte sie durchbiegen). Ich hab dann einen Profi gefragt: Frier wieder ein. Wenn die nicht über 4 grad Kerntemperatur kamen...
Alles mittlerweile verputzt. Keine geschmacklichen oder gesundheitlichen Probleme


----------



## Layo (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?*

super....:vik:

jetzt steigt so richtig die Vorfreude aufs verschmausen.

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten


----------



## Halbzeit-Fischer (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?*

Ich hätte da mal eine Zusatz-Frage zu dem Thema.

Wie lange kann man selbst gefangenden Fisch einfrieren ?


----------



## Jauchenfisch (30. Juni 2008)

*AW: gerforener Fisch aus Norwegen leicht angetaut noch geniessbar?*

Moin ,Moin!Das kommt darauf an ob der fisch normal oder vakuumiert eingefroren wurde und ob es fetter Fisch ist oder nicht.
Fetter Fisch  3 Monate
normaler fisch bis zu 9 Monaten
im Vakuum 1,5 Jahre


----------

